# Bike-Videos



## Spike (4. November 2001)

Servus Freunde des schmalen Trails,

momentan is das Wetter ja noch echt geleckt, aber die schmudelligen Tage kommen bestimmt!  Daher eine Frage: wer von euch hat nette Bike-Videos à la Kranked zum Kopieren oder billig zu verkaufen??  

...gemeinsames Kucken nicht ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Ditsch (17. November 2001)

Moinsen!
Könnte nur New World Disorder anbieten!
Ist aber ne gute Idee, wir müssten hier nen Bike-Video-Ring organisieren (kop..... und so weiter).
Denn der Winter scheint lang und kalt zu werden und da muss man ja wohl ein paar Bike-Erotik- Filme auf Reserve haben.

Bis denne!

Ditsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (17. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Ditsch _
> *...und da muss man ja wohl ein paar Bike-Erotik- Filme auf Reserve haben....
> 
> 
> Ditsch *



Gut ausgedrückt


----------



## Ditsch (17. November 2001)

Denk ich mir!
Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal gemühtlich so einen "geilen Streifen" reinziehen und hhmmmmm... *gg*

Prost  und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Spike (18. November 2001)

Servus Ditsch,

du sitzt also im Schwabenländle und hast ein nettes Video-super! Wir könnten das ja so machen: du lässt das Video-laufen und hälst den Telefonhörer an die Lautsprecher von deinem TV... und ab und zu musst du dann halt sagen, was grad so passiert, so: boah, ey - jetzt machter grad voll den fetten Sprung über den LKW und..., *******, crasht voll in den Supermarkt!  

nun ja, falls du mal im Raum N/ER unterwegs sein solltest, schmeiß mir das Teil in den Briefkasten!  

viel spass noch beim kucken!


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2001)

Weis jemand zufällig wo es diverse Videos zu runterladen gibt?
Aber keine Homevideos a la Bombenkrater.


----------



## Spike (23. November 2001)

...kuck doch mal auf www.nsmb.com! Da gibt`s ein paar von Hobbyfilmern gedrehte videos und kommerzielle Teaser der bekanntesten Videofilme!


----------

